# WAR(s) gut oder WAR(s) schlecht?



## sljnx (29. September 2008)

hallo meine freunde,

ich würde gerne ein paar erste eindrücke von euch  vom spiel bekommen.
ich selbst habe es noch nich gekauft, da ich mit der vorbestellung von aoc gelernt habe,
und nicht wieder 50€ ausgebe, bevor ich andere Meinungen und erfahrungen bekommen habe.

Also: Waskönnt ihr schönes und schlechtes über WAR berichten?
danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße Sljnx


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Das Forum ist doch voll von MEinungen, Kritiken und Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lies dich einfach mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakyr (29. September 2008)

Pvp 1A
PvE ok
Sever teilweise bisschen lahm mit Spieler Posiabfrage oder sowas in der Richtung.
Leute stehn halt teilweise auf der Stelle oder man läuft hinter ihnen her und liest immer nur Ziel nicht in Reichweite und aufeinmal steht er sonst wo :/
Hier und da noch paar Bugs an denen aber gearbeitet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu mich auch schon wieder richtig auf lvl 31+ PvP, z.b Praag der Kampf zwischen den Häusern und später im Reikwaldkeep haben die der Beta ein heidenSpaß gemacht


----------



## sljnx (29. September 2008)

wie würdet ihr die  grafik beschreiben?

WoW-ähnlich?


----------



## Recc (29. September 2008)

sljnx schrieb:


> wie würdet ihr die  grafik beschreiben?
> 
> WoW-ähnlich?



nur nicht ganz so knuddelig


----------



## Thoraros (29. September 2008)

Und die Grafik ist auch nich so bunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für mich kommt ein richtig tolles WAAGGHH-Gefühl auf, jedoch ist dies natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Immortalis (29. September 2008)

spiele es seit der beta also mir wurde nie langweilig...ja okay vllt bei der ein oda anderen quest aber ich lvl eh nur in szanrios=))
so long


----------



## Sisloc (29. September 2008)

grafik ist wirklich ansehnlich.. war in "salzmünd??" mal durch die gassen gegangen.. allein die fischer-ecke ist sowas von detailverliebt.. äpfel und fische in gewebten körben, der blick übers ufer einfach klasse.. 
und das ist keine "hauptstadt" oder kriegslager, sondern einfach nur ein questgebiet wie es hunderte gibt. 
hat mich schon gewundert was die da ne arbeit reingesteckt haben.

bin von der grafik und den verschiedenen texturen echt begeistert.. mal in wow eingeloggt und hab leichtes grausen bekommen.
der flair den man beim spielen bekommt hatte ich nicht in meiner wow-anfangszeit. es ist einfach richtig stimmig 
und ein gebiet sieht einfach nicht wie das andere aus. 

die dialoge und questtexte tragen den rest zu dieser stimmung bei.  pvp macht einfach spass..auch schon in den rängen unter 10.
und es wird irgendwie immer besser


----------



## Skullzigg (29. September 2008)

sljnx schrieb:


> wie würdet ihr die  grafik beschreiben?
> 
> WoW-ähnlich?



lotro ähnlich sehr gute grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerbalken (29. September 2008)

Würd die Grafik eher wie Gothic 3 einstufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielspass ist sehr hoch. Große Suchtgefahr vorsicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (29. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> lotro ähnlich sehr gute grafik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja wir wolls mal nicht übertreiben ^^


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

sljnx schrieb:


> hallo meine freunde,
> 
> ich würde gerne ein paar erste eindrücke von euch  vom spiel bekommen.
> ich selbst habe es noch nich gekauft, da ich mit der vorbestellung von aoc gelernt habe,
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64995
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64870
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63973
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64762
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64671
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64632
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64586


Ginge noch weiter, bin aber zu faul.


----------



## Blubbah (29. September 2008)

Schönes über WAR?

Public Quests sind genial
Burgschlachten sind geil
Durch PvP lvln ist klasse
Die Szenarien machen auch fun, Musik an und los gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also WAR hat mich total überzeugt. Hoffentlich macht der Endcontent genauso viel fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist der Kundenservice.. auch Tickets, die keine Bugmeldung sind, sind ewig in Bearbeitung.. und ein paar kleine Bugs nerven auch mal.

Naja.. ich würde es mir an deiner Stelle holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edgehead (29. September 2008)

schön das PvP, RvR spaß machen
schlecht das du dafür kaum Erfahrung bekommst und so hauptsächlich durch langweiliges Questen(egal ob alleine, Gruppe oder PQ's)nur wirklich aufsteigen kannst


----------



## Thoraros (29. September 2008)

Ich bekomme pro WIN ca. 12k Ep = 4 Quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn wir verlieren 6k Ep = 2 Quests (T3 Szenarien)
Tja, sry, aber du laberst so dermaßen Müll


----------



## Edgehead (29. September 2008)

dann komm mal auf unseren Server da wartest du ca 30Minuten pro szenario und in der Zeit hast du deutlich mehr normale quest's erfüllt


----------



## Tic0 (29. September 2008)

Müll labern tut er sicherlich nicht.

Ich kann nur von der Zerstörungseite sprechen...
T3 - für eine Niederlage gibts zum Teil *155 - max ~2k EP* pro Niederlage.
Wenn du 214000 EP brauchst, kann man sich ja ausrechnen, wie lange man brauchen würde.
Und auf meinem Server verliert die Zerstörung oft genug, das man die ~1-2k wirklich einplanen
muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (29. September 2008)

hmm ja pvp top
pve is auch ganz ok
gespräche in öffentlichen channels...hmm existieren nicht
ansonsten ja ein feines spiel muss ich sagen an ein paar kanten kann noch gefeilt werden aber meiner meinung nach warns die 50€ wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg lain


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

sljnx schrieb:


> hallo meine freunde,
> 
> ich würde gerne ein paar erste eindrücke von euch  vom spiel bekommen.
> ich selbst habe es noch nich gekauft, da ich mit der vorbestellung von aoc gelernt habe,
> ...


hols dir nicht


----------



## Thoraros (29. September 2008)

Also ich weiß ja nicht auf welchem Server ihr spielt, aber bei uns auf Helmgart [Zerstörung] geht das DE Szenario alle 3 Minuten auf und dann lohnt sich das natürlich, aber wenn ich lese, dass ihr bis zu 30 min wartet dann ist es verständlich.


----------



## Chrissler (29. September 2008)

naja ich bins gewohnt von WoW zu questen habe daher auch kein prob mit allerdings startet es bei mir acuh recht oft RvR (server: Huss) und kann dadurch recht schnell lvln vlt. liegts momentan eher dadran wenn ich da lese T3 gebiet und T2 gebiet sind halt alle noch nciht wirklich voll und vom T4 wollen wir garnichtmal erst anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke auf nem Hoch Hoch Bevölkerung gehts zumindest anfangs noch gut los müsste man mal im Augebehalten wie es sich weiter entwickelt also ich bin bisher vollkommen zufrieden


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Sethek und ColonelCrack haben recht:
Zum einen gibt es unzählige Threads dazu, zum zweiten würde auch ich mir nicht die Meinung von Forenusern bilden lassen. Wenn du dich umschaust, wirst du vermutlich WAR recht günstig bekommen (bei unserem Saturn noch IMMER für 35,-). 
Wenn du ernsthaft ein neues Spiel suchst, schau's dir an. Nur falls es dir nicht gefallen sollte, bitte, bitte, öffne hier keinen Thread um dich darüber zu beschweren.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (29. September 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht auf welchem Server ihr spielt, aber bei uns auf Helmgart [Zerstörung] geht das DE Szenario alle 3 Minuten auf und dann lohnt sich das natürlich, aber wenn ich lese, dass ihr bis zu 30 min wartet dann ist es verständlich.



Richtig, scheint mir auch ein Server Problem zu sein, bin auch auf Helmgart und ab 14-15 Uhr habe ich die freie Wahl ob ich durch PvE oder Szenarien Level.

Verstehe aber den unmut, wenn man ewig auf ein Szenario warten muss ist das natürlich nicht förderlich für ein PvP Spiel.


----------



## Edgehead (29. September 2008)

also nochmal klar stellen ich würde dir auch WAR empfehlen da es ja auch Spaß macht und wenn man bedenkt wie alt es erst ist sicherlich sehr gut
und reinschauen lohnt sich auch


----------



## HeadCrab (29. September 2008)

derwaynez schrieb:


> hols dir nicht


was willst du den ??


----------



## Hannes1887 (29. September 2008)

kann eine ganz klare Empfehlung aussprechen!

Tolles Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (29. September 2008)

Warte lieber 1Monat wenn du möglichst Bugfrei und Lagfrei spielen willst ... mein Spielspaß ist so 7/10 liegt daran das ich aber nen 1GB ram Speicher hab und 3,2GHZ und GeForce 6600 das bringt kaum was


----------



## Iodun (29. September 2008)

warscheinlich werden viele die psychedelische grafik von wow vermissen aber für mich war das einer von vielen gründen war zu spielen


----------



## Klos1 (29. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> lotro ähnlich sehr gute grafik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Völlig übertrieben. Die ist nicht ansatzweise so gut wie in Lotro. Das ist ja, wie wenn ich Crysis mit Postal2 vergleichen würde.

Die Grafik ist im allgemeinen ziemlich billig geraten. Von der Qualität besser als Wow, zumindest in manchen Gebieten. Außerdem vom Style her erwachsener und von den Farben natürlicher.


----------



## Riku182 (29. September 2008)

Also ich würde es dir auch auf jedenfall empfehlen ABER es kommt immer drauf an auf welchen Server du gehst wie einige schon schreiben bei manchen Server darfste 30 minuten auf ein Szenario warten ich hatte Glück und warte vllt 1 Minute und dann macht es wirklich sehr viel spass


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (29. September 2008)

Naja wenn man Grafik von AOC mit dem RvR System rund um Massenschlachten von WAR und Spieltiefe von LOTRO verbinden könnte, ja dann könnte WOW wirklich abdanken.

Bis dahin muss man Abspriche in Kauf nehmen und sich vorher entscheiden was man haben will und auch daran denken, was möglich ist.


----------



## Maggis (29. September 2008)

Super Spiel, macht mir persönlich echt total viel Spaß.
Probiers einfach selbst aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (29. September 2008)

Eigentlich schon bis auf grad eben 58Minuten Warteschlange^^


----------



## krizley (29. September 2008)

Die grafik ist ungefähr genau so wie in WoW nur das die engine ein wenig schicker ist. 
Ansonsten der gleiche comic look.

Werd mir das spiel nicht kaufen .
 Spiel seit headstart und ab lvl 27 wird mir das scenarien gezerge auf dauer zu öde.
 Aufgrunde des questlochs ab lvl 27 ca bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als zu grinden (public quests 100x machen ,scenarien x- mal , was jedoch auf meinem server aufgrund stundenlanger wartezeit nicht möglich ist.
Es macht echt spass in den ersten Stunden aber irgendwann wird es meiner meinung nach zum stupiden gezerge.
Naja das game bringt nix wirklich neues meiner Meinung nach.
Solides MMO aber kein wirklich neues innovatives game ,leider.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

krizley schrieb:


> Aufgrunde des questlochs ab lvl 27 ca bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als zu grinden (public quests 100x machen



Bin Level 28, gehe am Tag vielleicht 20 mal in ein Szenario, und habe noch massig Quests im Elfen und Chaos T3 zu erledigen...soviel zum vielbeschworenen "Questloch" ... nur eine weitere unwahre Information.


----------



## derwaynezz (29. September 2008)

sljnx schrieb:


> hallo meine freunde,
> 
> ich würde gerne ein paar erste eindrücke von euch  vom spiel bekommen.
> ich selbst habe es noch nich gekauft, da ich mit der vorbestellung von aoc gelernt habe,
> ...


Also bis lvl 10 is des lvln ja noch ganz interessant aber danach...also ich würds mir nicht holen.


----------



## sTereoType (29. September 2008)

das questloch gibt es schon, allerdings nur wenn man in seinen Rassengebiet bleibt. Selbst bei WoW lvl keiner allein nur in einem gebiet. Die WAR-spieler allerdings scheinen etwas reeisefaul zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krizley (29. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Bin Level 28, gehe am Tag vielleicht 20 mal in ein Szenario, und habe noch massig Quests im Elfen und Chaos T3 zu erledigen...soviel zum vielbeschworenen "Questloch" ... nur eine weitere unwahre Information.




=) ach ja dann warte du mal bis zu 3 std in der warteschlange, will sehen wie du da 20 stck machst........

Ausserdem ist das Kampf system für ein pvp Spiel wirklich sehr sehr schlecht.
es hakt an allen ecken und enden.
Es fühlt sich echt träge an.
Casts sind total buggy. (manchmal dauerns sie anstatt 3 sec, 5 usw.. je nach laune.)
Nicht in reichweite als melee steht auf der Tagesordnung.
Ausserdem wenn du zu oft einen hotkey spammst resetted die castbar oftmals -.-


Schau mir das ganze in ein paar monaten nochmal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DayPig (29. September 2008)

Donnerbalken schrieb:


> Würd die Grafik eher wie Gothic 3 einstufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde die Grafik nur Schlecht für so ein neues Spiel einfach nur schlecht. 
Manche sagen dann immer jaaaa aber wie willst sonst 200 Leute im RvR darstellen?!

Ganz einfach ich bin jetzt lvl 20 habe alles im Grafikbereich aufgedreht aber es sieht Scheisse aus.

Und im RvR mit ca 50 Leuten wars noch sehr gut spielbar. Das war bis lvl 20 ca 2std der Spielzeit. 

Denn Rest der Spielzeit im Szenario oder ÖQ bzw PVE laufe ich deilweise alleine durch diese Scheiss Grafik. Und wenn mal die Zeit für 200 Leute gekommen ist kann ich die Grafik ja noch runter setzten, ah ne das geht ja nicht, weil wenn man das noch runter dreht kommt man bei UO an.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, das Spiel selber macht Spass.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

Ich spiele Destruction auf Helmgart...heute früh gleich nachdem die Server onkamen, haben wir uns mit einer 6erGruppe angemeldet...maximale Wartezeit waren 20 Minuten.

Vielleichts liegts an deinem Server, ich jedenfalls kann deine Problematik nicht nachvollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennis2711 (2. Oktober 2008)

Tach zusammen ich möchte mal was zu WAR sagen.
Kurtz und kanp es wird untergehen wenn es so bleibt(Auch wenn sie es bugfrei bekommen).
Hir möchte ich mal ein paar gründe nennen die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind:
1.Das spiel ist unbalanciert, als die neuen Server kammen kontrolierte erst die Ordnug fast alles hattejn wir einen Siegmar Priester konnte der es mit ner horde feinde aufnehmen.
Nach ein paar Tagen aber als beide Seiten über 20iger verfügten kam es zur absoluten kontrole in jedem Land durch die Zerstörung jetzt auf 30ist das immer noch so .
2. (und auch am schlimsten) Es gibt kein forum wo man sich beschweren könnte oder vorschläge zur Spielverbesserung einreichen könnte.
3. Nachdem man eine Land erobert hat dauert es keine 5 minuten bis irgent wo wieder ne base getapt wurde, zwar versuchen sie es mit einer jämerlichen wartezeit von 15minuten wieder auszubügeln aber das bringt nix das reicht nur dazu ne andere base zu erobern aber nicht um eine Langfristige Kontrolle zu sichern wäre es eine oder zwei stunden wäre es schon ganz anders.
4.Imba klassen wie Sigmar Priester und Auserkorener kriegt man nur mit 3-4leuten plat oder das eine angebliche tank klasse (Auserkorener) mehr schaden macht als eine DD Klasse (Hexenjäger)
5.mega schwache Klassen wie der Schattenkrieger wenn man einen Elf mit einem bogen sied denkt man eigentlich an nen guten Fernkämpfer der viel schaden macht ist aber bei dem hir ganz anders zwar hohe feuerrate aber kein schaden.
6.Nach der Betaphase noch immer mega viele bugs wie das durchlaufen durch nen gegner oder das durch schießen von mauern;oder was ganz krases wie läuft man lang genug gegen einen gegenstand steht man plözlich auf ihm drauf und so gehts immer weiter.
7.Es gibt fast kein unterschiedlichen Models für ausrüstung und waffen nur das färben und das anbringen von waffen bringt nix weil man einige Teile noch nicht mal ganz färben kann oder überhaubt nicht.
8.Es gibt in den höheren Ländern zu wenige q und die vorhandenen geben zu wenig ep man muss extra ins bg gehn um level voll zu bekommen .
9.Ab Stuffe 20werden NPCs fast so stark wie ein halber spieler man wird von nur 2 von ihnen getötet so was macht keinen spass.
10.Die möglichkeiten nach hilfe zu suchen werden nur durch die Öffentlichen Gruppen einen sehr schlechten Gebitchannel und durch gilden unterstützt.Es gibt keinen Welt umfasenden Channel keinen Channel für Gildensuche ,handel und Lokale verteidigung.  In die vorhandenen Chats kann man ja noch nicht mal einen Gegenstand verlinken.
11.Fehlende Optionen wie Gamma und Mauseinstellungen machen das spiel für manche spieler unspielbar so sehen manche spieler auf nem Röhren Monitor bei Nacht rein gar nix.
12. Mit gold kann man fast nix anfangen es wird nur für verbrauchsgüter wie Belagerungs Maschienen,Heilungen,mats für berufe ,ruf belohnigungen gebraucht und für einmalige einkäufe wie Mount und fähigkeiten genutzt dadurch kann sich keine wirtschaft aufbauen.


So mehr fällt mir im moment nicht ein ,bitte komentiert die Rechtschreib- und Gramatik fehler nicht als ich das hir geschrieben habe war ich ein wenig aufgedreht weil ich 40€ in die tonne geklopt habe.
Falls euch noch was einfällt schreibt es einfach dazu und nu last das Flämen beginnen.... Ich geh wieder World of Warcraft zocken....


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Oktober 2008)

Viel Spass.


----------



## Smuffen (2. Oktober 2008)

Zieh durch


----------



## Dondor1889 (2. Oktober 2008)

l2p ganz einfach!

ausserdem gab es noch kein game was von anfang an Perfekt.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja geh bitte wieder Säulenrubbeln, du Jubelperser!


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

@Dennis2711
Da dein Thread nichts Neues enthält, ich ihn aber nicht sofort schließen wollte, schließlich scheinst du dir ja mindestens 5min Zeit genommen zu haben, schiebe ich ihn hier herein.


----------



## Caidy (2. Oktober 2008)

da gab es doch auch schon x threads zu ö.Ö... sufu ftw...


ich fidne war gut, wieso? ka, es hat mich halt in seinen bann gezogen obwohl ich nie groß nen freund von pvp war. ich geb das spiel net mehr her


----------



## SirDamatadore (2. Oktober 2008)

@Dennis2711

So ganz Unrecht hast du nicht, auch wenn dich jetzt der Grossteil in der Luft zerfetzen wird.

Aber ich warte noch, weil ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben möchte. Ich habe mir schliesslich für das Game neue Hardware gekauft.

PS
@Noxiel

Respekt, nicht schlecht für jemanden der sich für GOTT hällt...zummindest hier^^


----------



## nalcarya (2. Oktober 2008)

DayPig schrieb:


> Ganz einfach ich bin jetzt lvl 20 habe alles im Grafikbereich aufgedreht aber es sieht Scheisse aus.





Klos schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist im allgemeinen ziemlich billig geraten.


Und noch Zwei die's entweder noch nicht gemerkt oder aber keine Ahnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzig "billige" an der WAR-Grafik ist im Endeffekt fehlendes Anti-Aliasing. Sobald das manuell eingeschaltet wurde, kann WAR imo durchaus mit Lotro mithalten was Grafik angeht.
Was dein Charlevel mit der Grafik zu tun hat frag ich mich auch noch ;>


----------



## Blah (2. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> @Dennis2711
> 
> So ganz Unrecht hast du nicht, auch wenn dich jetzt der Grossteil in der Luft zerfetzen wird.
> 
> ...



Meine Worte! Und man beachte meinen Char in meiner Signatur, da sieht man, wie Lebensecht die Grafik wirken kann!


----------



## celion (2. Oktober 2008)

Allein das crafting system entäuscht ein wenig (Berufe sind relativ sinnfrei) und von den Bg´s hätte ich mir ein bischen mehr erwartet.
Verdammt nervig ist auch der "Das Ziel ist nicht in reichweite" bug.
Tote Channel!! Was glaube ich auf die sinnfreien Berufe zurückzufüren ist
Viel Gold ist ja schön und gut......aber was mach ich damit (fehlende Wirtschaft)


Mein Fazit:
Tolles Spiel, aber mit Wow kanns (noch) nicht ganz mithalten


----------



## Drakenx (2. Oktober 2008)

Lieber Dennis,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du das Game sicherlich nicht bis die hohen Levels gespielt hast, oder Du hast das Spielprinzip immer nich nicht gerafft! Hier ist Teamspiel gefragt und nicht "ich bin der Oberroxxor Schurke, der alles im BG plättet"

l2p - vorallem in ner Gruppe.

Für was hat man bitteschön ne Gilde?

Der Start lief meines erachtens nahezu perfekt. Jeder der was anderes sagt, hat wohl noch keine anderen Spiele gesehen oder Vergleicht WAR mit WoW zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. (und diese beiden Spiele kann man noch nicht einmal miteinander vergleichen)

Geh einfach wieder WoW spielen - danke und tschüss


----------



## celion (2. Oktober 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Der Start lief meines erachtens nahezu perfekt. Jeder der was anderes sagt, hat wohl noch keine anderen Spiele gesehen oder Vergleicht WAR mit WoW zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. (und diese beiden Spiele kann man noch nicht einmal miteinander vergleichen)



Sobald sich Spiele gegenseitig die Spieler klauen darf auch verglichen werden (release hin oder her)
Und ausserdem hat WAR mehr von WOW als ich dachte

Ist es dir noch nie passiert das dir beim questen ein Spieler der anderen Fraktion über den Weg läuft? Da ich mit Bogen und Squig unterwegs bin sind Fernkämpfer das kleinere Problem aber bei Nahkämpfern geh ich aufs Klo und wenn ich wieder komme ists vorbei..... schade


----------



## Zenek (2. Oktober 2008)

Dennis2711 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen ich möchte mal was zu WAR sagen.
> Kurtz und kanp es wird untergehen wenn es so bleibt(Auch wenn sie es bugfrei bekommen).
> Hir möchte ich mal ein paar gründe nennen die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind:
> 1.Das spiel ist unbalanciert, als die neuen Server kammen kontrolierte erst die Ordnug fast alles hattejn wir einen Siegmar Priester konnte der es mit ner horde feinde aufnehmen.
> ...




1.) Sowas kommt mit der Zeit. Andere Spiele ala WoW haben es bisher immer noch nicht geschafft. Und sowie ich das rauslesen kannst du nicht jede klasse im 1n1 plätten was für dich wiederum als unbalanced abegtan wird.

2.) Das ist natürlich ein Manko. Wäre schön wenn sie eins hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.) Wird bestimmt die Zukunft zeigen wie es anders wird.
Mit den Szenarien war es auch erst nicht so gedacht wie es nun ist.
Ich denke aber auch das des noch geändert wird in irgendeiner weise.

4.) Hmmm da sag ich nur l2p.
Ich als chosen mache weniger dmg.
Bekomme allerdings einen hexenjäger leichter down wie einen anderen tank.
Das liegt am Schere,Stein,Papier System.

5.) Ka kann ich nichts drüber erzählen da ich diese Klasse noch nicht spielte.
Allerdings wenn es so sein sollte wird dies irgendwann gefixt.

6.) Ähm ja Bugs ... heißt wohl das man noch patchen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erwartest du wirklich das du nach 2 Wochen ein Bugfreies spiel ist ?
Das durchlaufen durch gegner ( wenn du nun pvp meinst ) dann liegt das an der latenz und nicht am spiel.
Die anderen Bugs sind kleine Fische die man mit der Zeit fixen wird aber keinen hohen stellenwert haben.

7.) Jo ist atm noch mager. Wird aber auch mit der Zeit kommen. Sowas braucht Zeit.
Warum manche items nicht färbbar sind ka. Ob bug oder gewollt ka.

8.) Man kann auch nur durch PvE lvln allerdings muss man dann in jedes Q-gebiet.
Wenn du nur in deiner Paarung bleibst ist es klar das du zuwenig Q hast.

9.) Ka ich als chosen lege schon 4 Stück auf meinem lvl um. Das ist aber auch max. Ka was du falsch machst.
Wenne nen healer spielst wäre dies aber wohl klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10.) Hmmm habe mich net mit den Channels auseinander gesetzt.
Habe meine Gilde und die wiederum hat einen TS Server und die Member wiederum eine STimme und nen Mic.
So kommunizieren wir untereinander. Und für die meisten Anliegen wie RvR, PvE, PQ gibts ja eben offene Grps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11.) Ka ob das stimmt wenns so ist, ist des natürlich müll.

12.) Find ich nun nicht so schlimm.
Man braucht eben kein Gold ...
Paar Items kann man ja im AH kaufen aber lohnenswert sind die meistens nicht.
Naja obs nu Positiv oder negativ ist ka.
Bisher wars mir egal.

Will nur nochmal sagen das die Leute sich mal freuen sollen das das Spiel bisher gut lief.
Solche kleinen Sachen wie Equip Skins, Farben und weitere kleine Bugs zu beheben ist relativ schnell gemacht.
Erst soll das Spiel stabil laufen und dann kann man sich an die Kleinigkeiten wagen.





celion schrieb:


> Allein das crafting system entäuscht ein wenig (Berufe sind relativ sinnfrei) und von den Bg´s hätte ich mir ein bischen mehr erwartet.
> Verdammt nervig ist auch der "Das Ziel ist nicht in reichweite" bug.
> Tote Channel!! Was glaube ich auf die sinnfreien Berufe zurückzufüren ist
> Viel Gold ist ja schön und gut......aber was mach ich damit (fehlende Wirtschaft)
> ...



Nur mal so ne Frage wieviele Tränke konnte man zu Anfang von WoW machen ?
Eine Hand voll ? Nicht mehr. Dies sind kleinigkeiten die mit der Zeit kommen.
WIe auch vlt. die florierende Wirtschaft.
Aber denke das es nicht so extrem sein wird wie in WoW.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 1.Das spiel ist unbalanciert, als die neuen Server kammen kontrolierte erst die Ordnug fast alles hattejn wir einen Siegmar Priester konnte der es mit ner horde feinde aufnehmen.
> Nach ein paar Tagen aber als beide Seiten über 20iger verfügten kam es zur absoluten kontrole in jedem Land durch die Zerstörung jetzt auf 30ist das immer noch so .


Was zu einem guten Teil daran liegen könnte, dass die Ordnungsspieler dem Open RvR (bis jetzt) konsequent ausweichen, da offensichtlich viele das WoW PvP "Prinzip" (BGs sind alles) noch nciht überwunden haben. Spätestens wenn die Majorität der Headstarter den late T4 Content erreicht wird sich das ändern...da die Zonenkontrolle durch die Szenarios im Vergleich zum Open RvR lächerlich gering ist.

_*2. (und auch am schlimsten) Es gibt kein forum wo man sich beschweren könnte oder vorschläge zur Spielverbesserung einreichen könnte.*_
Wenn ich mir ansehe, was für hirnlose Flames, ohne jedweden argumentativen Nährwert hier und anderswo teilweise geschrieben werden, dann ist das verdammt nochmal auch richtig und gut so.

Ich würde mir sowas auch nicht antun wollen http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...3&pageNo=13
Wo ist denn da bitte auch nur ein Funken Hirn und sinnvolle Kritik? Btw. bei einer so grausamen Rechtschreibung und komplett fehlender Interpunktion wie du sie an den Tag legst, WILL einfach niemand deine sogenannte Kritik lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*3. Nachdem man eine Land erobert hat dauert es keine 5 minuten bis irgent wo wieder ne base getapt wurde, zwar versuchen sie es mit einer jämerlichen wartezeit von 15minuten wieder auszubügeln aber das bringt nix das reicht nur dazu ne andere base zu erobern aber nicht um eine Langfristige Kontrolle zu sichern wäre es eine oder zwei stunden wäre es schon ganz anders.*_
Stimmt, dann wäre es bescheuert. Stell dir mal vor, in der realen Welt kann ich dein Auto sogar schon 0 Sekunden nachdem du es verlassen hast anzünden, oder auf einen Laster hieven und bei EBay verticken.
Wirklich eine klasse Idee...5 Deppen drehen ne Burg um, und obwohl nur eine Minute danach 80 Spieler der Gegenfraktion anrücken, können sie die Burg nicht zurückerobern...Sinn? Sei froh dass es 15 Minuten sind.

_*4.Imba klassen wie Sigmar Priester und Auserkorener kriegt man nur mit 3-4leuten plat oder das eine angebliche tank klasse (Auserkorener) mehr schaden macht als eine DD Klasse (Hexenjäger)*_
Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen...in diesem Satz hast du verraten, was du spielst...nämlich einen obercoolen ImbaBeholdVanHelsingWoWRoxxOrHexenjäger, der geglaubt hat, mit dieser Klasse, kann er wie die WoW Schurken alles andere ohne grosse ANstrengung im Dauerstun umnieten. Tjo...WAR bietet das was WoW so lange versucht hat zu bieten, was aber kläglich gescheitert ist: Ein funktionierendes Schere-Stein-Papier System. Wenn du auf einem Healer mit mittelschwerer Rüssi, oder einem Tank als Melee DD rumkloppst hast du es schlicht und ergreifend nicht anders verdient als kläglich draufzugehen...wer zu doof ist seine Klassenrolle zu erfüllen darf wieder Imbaschurken @ Blizzigame spielen gehn.
_*
5.mega schwache Klassen wie der Schattenkrieger wenn man einen Elf mit einem bogen sied denkt man eigentlich an nen guten Fernkämpfer der viel schaden macht ist aber bei dem hir ganz anders zwar hohe feuerrate aber kein schaden.*_
Erzähl das einem Healer. Btw ich revidiere meine obige Meinung...du könntest auch einer der Schattenkriegernoobs sein, die glauben, an Tanks kann man ganz dolle Schaden machen.
*
6.Nach der Betaphase noch immer mega viele bugs wie das durchlaufen durch nen gegner oder das durch schießen von mauern;oder was ganz krases wie läuft man lang genug gegen einen gegenstand steht man plözlich auf ihm drauf und so gehts immer weiter.*
Wo und wann die Kollisionsabfrage gilt hast du anscheinend noch nicht verstanden, und der Rest funktioniert an dre, vier Stellen...wirklich, "megaviel" Bitte geh WoW spielen, da hast du zwar nichts neues, aber dafür auch keine Bugs.

_*7.Es gibt fast kein unterschiedlichen Models für ausrüstung und waffen nur das färben und das anbringen von waffen bringt nix weil man einige Teile noch nicht mal ganz färben kann oder überhaubt nicht.*_
Bis in welches Level hast du deinen Imbawitchunter denn gezockt? 11? Oder schon 12? Ich bin lvl 29 Shamy und hab derartig viele verschiedene und schicke Rüstungsteile zur Auswahl, dass es manchmal fast weh tut ein Teil durch ein anderes zu ersetzen, weil der STyle einfach so cool ist.

_*8.Es gibt in den höheren Ländern zu wenige q und die vorhandenen geben zu wenig ep man muss extra ins bg gehn um level voll zu bekommen .*_
Schonmal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass du auch die Quests der anderen Rassenpaarungen machen musst? Und ach ja, 12 13 ist nciht der "höhere Levelbereich"

_*9.Ab Stuffe 20werden NPCs fast so stark wie ein halber spieler man wird von nur 2 von ihnen getötet so was macht keinen spass.
*_
Komisch, ich kann es als 29er Schamane im T4 Chaos mit drei Mobs gleichzeitig aufnehmen, 4 wenn ich einen Trank schlucke...und das ganze mit Damageskillung und Damagetaktiken, in denen ich einen Scheiss healen kann. Wenn du dazu als Damage Dealer nicht in der Lage bist, dann ist der Grund ein ganz einfacher: Du spielst einfach grottig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*10.Die möglichkeiten nach hilfe zu suchen werden nur durch die Öffentlichen Gruppen einen sehr schlechten Gebitchannel und durch gilden unterstützt.Es gibt keinen Welt umfasenden Channel keinen Channel für Gildensuche ,handel und Lokale verteidigung.  In die vorhandenen Chats kann man ja noch nicht mal einen Gegenstand verlinken.*_
Die fehlende Linkfunktion ist auch schon das einzige was mich an der Aufzählung stört. Wer braucht umfassende Gebietschannel, wenn es ein offenes Gruppensystem gibt? Wer braucht einen lokalen Verteidigungschannel, wenn die Karte den Status aller RvR Objectives und Fights anzeigt? Wer braucht einen Handelschannel, in einem Game in dem es vollkommen unnötig ist, Equipment zu kaufen?

_*11.Fehlende Optionen wie Gamma und Mauseinstellungen machen das spiel für manche spieler unspielbar so sehen manche spieler auf nem Röhren Monitor bei Nacht rein gar nix.*_
Wer spielt denn auf ner Röhre? XD Ausserdem kannst du die Helligkeit bei einem Röhrenmonitor direkt über ein Stellrad einstellen. Was für Mauseinstellungen willst du denn? Sensitivität? Die übernimmt WAR direkt aus den Windows EInstellungen, wenn du daran was ändern willst, ab in die Systemsteuerung.

_*12. Mit gold kann man fast nix anfangen es wird nur für verbrauchsgüter wie Belagerungs Maschienen,Heilungen,mats für berufe ,ruf belohnigungen gebraucht und für einmalige einkäufe wie Mount und fähigkeiten genutzt dadurch kann sich keine wirtschaft aufbauen.*_
In einem nicht auf einer Itemspirale basierendem Spiel kann sich kein Handel mit Items aufbauen...was für eine Erkenntnis.
Übrigens beweist du hier einmal mehr, dass du in dem Spiel nciht weit gekommen bist (oder es gar nicht gespielt hast)...Gold wird später im Spiel sehr wohl benötigt, und zwar in rauen Mengen. Ein geclaimtes Keep kostet die Gilde die es kontrolliert stündlich 15g aus der Gildenbank. Aber mit lvl 12 kann man sowas noch nicht wissen.
_*
So mehr fällt mir im moment nicht ein ,bitte komentiert die Rechtschreib- und Gramatik fehler nicht als ich das hir geschrieben habe war ich ein wenig aufgedreht weil ich 40€ in die tonne geklopt habe.*_
Doch, tun wir. Wer Ernstgenommen werden will, sollte zumindest zu Grundlagen der Rechtschreibung wie Gross Kleinschreibung und Interpunktion in der Lage sein. Wer das konsequent vermeidet, und dann noch so einen bescheuerten Satz druntertippt, nimmt sich selbst jeden Anspruch auf Ernsthaftigkeit. Ich rege mich auch auf, nämlich über Flames wie deinen...und vergleich mal meine Rechtschreibung mit deiner.


> Falls euch noch was einfällt schreibt es einfach dazu und nu last das Flämen beginnen.... Ich geh wieder World of Warcraft zocken....


Wie sagten schon die Delphine?

So long and thanks for all the Fish =) Oder für literarische Gartenzwerge: Tschüss, und wir werden dich nicht vermissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (2. Oktober 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage wieviele Tränke konnte man zu Anfang von WoW machen ?
> Eine Hand voll ? Nicht mehr. Dies sind kleinigkeiten die mit der Zeit kommen.
> WIe auch vlt. die florierende Wirtschaft.
> Aber denke das es nicht so extrem sein wird wie in WoW.



Ist doch egal wieviel es gibt.
Es geht mir darum das sich keine Sau Tränke im Ah kauft um es sich für 15min RvR einzuschmeißen.
Oder wer kauft sich Steinchen um seine Items zu sockeln? Keiner, dropt ja alles.... weiß schon nicht mehr wo hin mit den Teilen.

Zum derzeitigen Stand sind die Berufe meiner Meinung nach toll gemacht aber sowas von nutzlos


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was zu einem guten Teil daran liegen könnte, dass die Ordnungsspieler dem Open RvR (bis jetzt) konsequent ausweichen, da offensichtlich viele das WoW PvP "Prinzip" (BGs sind alles) noch nciht überwunden haben. Spätestens wenn die Majorität der Headstarter den late T4 Content erreicht wird sich das ändern...da die Zonenkontrolle durch die Szenarios im Vergleich zum Open RvR lächerlich gering ist.


Hmm... Du glaubst nicht das es auch daran liegen könnte das die Zerstörung auf vielen Servern bis zu 3 zu 1 zahlenmässig überlegen ist?
Da würd ich auch lieber in ein Szenario gehen als mich ständig in Unterzahl umbügeln zu lassen (auf meinem Server ists nicht so tragisch, zugegebenermassen... aber bei us sind dadurch auch nicht dauerhaft alle RvR Ziele rot...). Insofern denk ich nicht das man den Ordnungspielern eine intrinsiche 'BGs sind alles' Attitude vorhalten kann.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja, unterzahl stimmt nicht so ganz, meistens sind immer die gleiche Menge an Spielern auf Destruction und Order seite on, warum haben wir wohl auf den Servern warteschlangen. Es ist halt wirklich so das viele Order Spieler dem Open PvP ausweichen, wenn ich einfach mal eine Gruppe gründe um die Ziele in den RvR gebieten einzunehmen ist kaum wiederstand da. Nur halt Scenarios gehen als gäbs keinen Morgen mehr.


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

Dennis2711 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen ich möchte mal was zu WAR sagen.
> Kurtz und kanp es wird untergehen wenn es so bleibt(Auch wenn sie es bugfrei bekommen).
> Hir möchte ich mal ein paar gründe nennen die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind:
> 1.Das spiel ist unbalanciert, als die neuen Server kammen kontrolierte erst die Ordnug fast alles hattejn wir einen Siegmar Priester konnte der es mit ner horde feinde aufnehmen.
> Nach ein paar Tagen aber als beide Seiten über 20iger verfügten kam es zur absoluten kontrole in jedem Land durch die Zerstörung jetzt auf 30ist das immer noch so .


Das es vielleicht unter anderem daran liegt, das ein ständiger Wechsel in den Szenarien ist, da die Spieler da raus leveln, kommt dir nicht in den Sinn?
Als ich die ersten Male mit level 3 in die Szenarien gegangen bin, hab ich auch gedacht "BOAH WATTN SCHEISS, Hier gibts ja NUR aufs Maul..."
Mit Level 10 11 sah das dann plötzlich ganz anders aus... erst Recht als plötzlich die Gegner auch nur noch Level 3 bis 6 waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und genau so wars dann auch in den Szenarios ab Level 12 und isses jetzt in denen ab Level 22...


Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 2. (und auch am schlimsten) Es gibt kein forum wo man sich beschweren könnte oder vorschläge zur Spielverbesserung einreichen könnte.


Wattn Glück... Denn dort würde auch nur der gleiche Müll stehen wie in allen anderen offiziellen Foren... Die Spamer, Flamer und Fanbois wären nur etwas mehr zentriert anzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 3. Nachdem man eine Land erobert hat dauert es keine 5 minuten bis irgent wo wieder ne base getapt wurde, zwar versuchen sie es mit einer jämerlichen wartezeit von 15minuten wieder auszubügeln aber das bringt nix das reicht nur dazu ne andere base zu erobern aber nicht um eine Langfristige Kontrolle zu sichern wäre es eine oder zwei stunden wäre es schon ganz anders.


Oh man... ja geb dem Spiel die Schuld, das du kein Bock zu deffen hast...


Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 4.Imba klassen wie Sigmar Priester und Auserkorener kriegt man nur mit 3-4leuten plat oder das eine angebliche tank klasse (Auserkorener) mehr schaden macht als eine DD Klasse (Hexenjäger)


IMBA Klassen gab es immer, wird es immer geben und wirste auch mit Sicherheit alle drei bis vier Monate ne neue finden...
Wetten das du das Maul nicht so weit aufreißt, wenn ausgerechnet mal deine Klasse für ne Weile die IMBAklasse ist?


Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 5.mega schwache Klassen wie der Schattenkrieger wenn man einen Elf mit einem bogen sied denkt man eigentlich an nen guten Fernkämpfer der viel schaden macht ist aber bei dem hir ganz anders zwar hohe feuerrate aber kein schaden.


Wie würdest du wohl rumheulen, wenn der Bogenschaden so hoch wäre, dass du nichtmal an den rankommst bevor du im Gras liegst?


Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 6.Nach der Betaphase noch immer mega viele bugs wie das durchlaufen durch nen gegner oder das durch schießen von mauern;oder was ganz krases wie läuft man lang genug gegen einen gegenstand steht man plözlich auf ihm drauf und so gehts immer weiter.


AoC ist schon ne Weile länger raus und die bauen mit jedem Patch alte bugs wieder ein...
Selbst WoW hat noch ne Menge Bugs... udn du heulst hier bei einem Spiel, das gerade mal 3 Wochen draussen ist und bisher besser läuft als manch anderes MMORPG nach drei Wochen release...


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 7.Es gibt fast kein unterschiedlichen Models für ausrüstung und waffen nur das färben und das anbringen von waffen bringt nix weil man einige Teile noch nicht mal ganz färben kann oder überhaubt nicht.


Weil du es nicht so färben kannst wie du es willst isses Scheisse...
Und weil n Helm aussieht wie n Helm... isses Scheisse...
Und weil du wahrscheinlich mit der Standart Higheinstellung von WAR spielst und deine Grafiktreiber nicht kennst, bzw. dessen Möglichkeiten, ist es scheisse...

ahja...



Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 8.Es gibt in den höheren Ländern zu wenige q und die vorhandenen geben zu wenig ep man muss extra ins bg gehn um level voll zu bekommen .


das spiel ist gerade mal 3 Wochen released und du heulst, dass du noch immer nicht das Endlevel erreicht hast?
Schade das man bei der Charerstellung nicht gleich n level 40 Char erstellen kann, oder?


Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 9.Ab Stuffe 20werden NPCs fast so stark wie ein halber spieler man wird von nur 2 von ihnen getötet so was macht keinen spass.


*Mit Kopf auf Tischkante schlag*
Das hier ist nicht WoW, wo man mal eben locker in zwei Wochen von 1 auf 70 solo leveln kann... 
Das hier ist nicht AoC, wo man mal eben locker von 1 auf 70 in 3 Wochen solo leveln kann...
Das hier ist WAR, wo das PvE ne nette Zugabe ist, aber es in erster Linie um den Gruppenkampf im RvR geht...
learn to play in group!


Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 10.Die möglichkeiten nach hilfe zu suchen werden nur durch die Öffentlichen Gruppen einen sehr schlechten Gebitchannel und durch gilden unterstützt.Es gibt keinen Welt umfasenden Channel keinen Channel für Gildensuche ,handel und Lokale verteidigung.  In die vorhandenen Chats kann man ja noch nicht mal einen Gegenstand verlinken.


oh.. das war n Volltreffer... Ein Punkt für dich


Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 11.Fehlende Optionen wie Gamma und Mauseinstellungen machen das spiel für manche spieler unspielbar so sehen manche spieler auf nem Röhren Monitor bei Nacht rein gar nix.


Sowatt konnt ich schon an meinem 14er Röhrenmonitor am Monitor selbst einstellen... Aber ok... ich geb dir den Punkt trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dennis2711 schrieb:


> 12. Mit gold kann man fast nix anfangen es wird nur für verbrauchsgüter wie Belagerungs Maschienen,Heilungen,mats für berufe ,ruf belohnigungen gebraucht und für einmalige einkäufe wie Mount und fähigkeiten genutzt dadurch kann sich keine wirtschaft aufbauen.


Und soll ich dir was sagen...
Zum GLÜCK kann man derzeitig mit Gold kaum was anfangen... denn sonst würdest du wahrscheinlich am lautesten wegen der Scheißgoldspamerei der ganzen Chinafarmer rumflennen...


10 : 2 gegen dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (2. Oktober 2008)

das spiel ist sehr gut hab leider im moment nicht soviel zeit zum spielen 

vor allem die atmosphäre ist hammer (wenn leute sagen die grafik ist scheisse usw. weiss ich nicht was so leute von nem mmorpg erwarten also meiner meinung nach ist die grafik toll)

das pvp system ist hammer einfach nicht zu übertreffen meiner meinung nach 

und das pve system ist auch in ordnung 

klar es gibt ab und zu mal bugs aber das spiel ist jetz gerade mal 2 wochen draussen


----------



## veddel (2. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ein funktionierendes Schere-Stein-Papier System.



Es funktioniert wirklich sehr gut. Einzig die Zweihand Tanks a la ironbreaker kann ich noch nciht einordnen. Bisher höre ich von allen anderen Klassen gestöhne wegen denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Wer braucht umfassende Gebietschannel, wenn es ein offenes Gruppensystem gibt? Wer braucht einen lokalen Verteidigungschannel, wenn die Karte den Status aller RvR Objectives und Fights anzeigt? Wer braucht einen Handelschannel, in einem Game in dem es vollkommen unnötig ist, Equipment zu kaufen?




Ich


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

veddel schrieb:


> Ich



Gibts dafür auch einen Grund... ein Argument oder sollte es das schon gewesen sein?


----------



## jörgk (2. Oktober 2008)

huhu,

für das spiel gibt es nur zwei wörter  " SUPER GEIL "....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da passt einfach alles, bis auf den chat vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Naja, unterzahl stimmt nicht so ganz, meistens sind immer die gleiche Menge an Spielern auf Destruction und Order seite on, warum haben wir wohl auf den Servern warteschlangen. Es ist halt wirklich so das viele Order Spieler dem Open PvP ausweichen, wenn ich einfach mal eine Gruppe gründe um die Ziele in den RvR gebieten einzunehmen ist kaum wiederstand da. Nur halt Scenarios gehen als gäbs keinen Morgen mehr.


Hmm... kommt wohl auch auf den Server an. Aber so wie ich das sehe hat Ordnung auf den meisten Servern keine Warteschlange, Zerstörung hingegen schon, was dafür spricht das nur die eine Fraktion auch wirklich vollzählig da ist?


----------



## Tius (2. Oktober 2008)

/CHAN DESTRUCTION

IST DER ALLGEMEINE WORLDCHAT!!!!!!!!!!!einseinseins!!elfelf!!!    BITTE WEITERSAGEN


/CHAN ORDER ist wohl für die Ordnung, aber besser wenn die keinen haben :-)

Ihr müsst JEDES MAL NACHM EINLOGGEN neu dem Channel beitreten!


SO, PLS STOP FLAMING ABOUT MISSING WORLDCHAT.

Ciao, viel spaß, 

mein Statement zum Schluss: 


WOW: Geld Zahlen für MEEEEGAmäßige Zeitverschwendung, macht was aus eurem Leben. WoW Hat zwar geileren Raidcontent (PvE Bosskämpfe) aber das ganze drum herum um überhaupt bis dahin zu kommen ist die reinste Zeitfressmaschine (Ich geh 50 Mal in dieselbe Instanz, ***** Item droppt nicht....USWUSWUSW)


WAR: Geld Zahlen, ok. Einloggen, losstürmen, Brüllen, Leute niedermoshen, eben mal ne Burg einnehmen, noch ein Paar szenarien bzw. Quests. Dabei auch noch fett Loot Kassieren und was ist das ergebnis? 3Std Spielen nach der Arbeit, 3std SpielSPAß, kein Frust, nettes Miteinander (kein stundenlanges alleine Feuerpartikel farmen, weil cih brauch ja UNBEDINGT das zauberfeuerset -.- ) beim Stumpn moshn. RP kann man wunderbar im Einklang mit der Welt betreiben, grafik hin oder her, wenns mir nur um Grafik geht stell ich mich Freunden auf die Wiese und los geht das Rp gequatsche bei allerbester Grafik!


Für diejenigen die ihr Leben aufgegeben haben und nur noch der besten Statistik beim Endbossk®ampf hinterherrennen -----> WOW

Wer einfach nur etwas Abwechslung mit gleichgesinnten sucht und Spaß am Gruppenspiel will, und einen Job/Studium/Leben hat was nicht an 2er Stelle nachm Gaming kommt  -----> WAR

Mehr finde ich brauch man dazu nicht zu sagen, Danke.


----------



## veddel (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gibts dafür auch einen Grund... ein Argument oder sollte es das schon gewesen sein?




Das offene Gruppensystem überzeugt mich bisher nicht wirklich. Wenn man mit der Gruppe zufällig in einem PQ Gebiet steht glauben die Leute zwangsweise sofort es handelt sich um eine Gruppe für ein PQ. 
Quests die es erforderlich machen einen Helden umzubringen offenbaren sich als wahre Herausforderungen - der vorhandene "Mini-"Gebietschat reicht nicht aus um mögliche Mitstreiter zu finden. Eine offene Gruppe als Notlösung ist dagegen nicht differenziert genug.

Insgesamt bietet ein umfassenderes chatsystem einfach zusätzliche und vor allem bekannte Möglichkeiten der Koordination. Einfach mal spontan eine warband aufstellen um eine Festung zu erstürmen? Das wär schon was gg 


Bei diesem grandiosen Spiel kann man über solche Makel hinwegsehen. Dennoch sollte man suboptimale Lösungen nicht vollends durch die rosarote Brille betrachten.


----------



## makkaal (2. Oktober 2008)

Wie schön, dass es noch "objektive" Menschen gibt. *seufzt*
Tius, das war ein typischer Fall von meinem schönen Schokoladenbeispiel.
"Ich habe immer diese Schokolade gegessen, die du noch immer isst. Jetzt esse ich die neue Sorte und die ist viel besser! Nicht, dass es irgendwas an deiner oder meiner Schokolade oder gar deinem Süßigkeiten-Geschmack ändert, ich sage das, nur damit du's weißt. Deine Schokolade schmeckt kacke!"

Ich mag auch WAR lieber als WoW. Komme ich deshalb auf die Idee, meine Vorliebe zu verkünden? Nein. Muss ich meine Vorliebe anderen Mitspielern unter die Nase reiben? Warum sollte ich? Bin ich gezwungen, meine Erkenntnis den WoW-Spielern mitzuteilen? Hell no!
Was soll dieser Rotz, frage ich mich jedesmal wenn ich so etwas lese.

WoW ist ein prima Spiel mit völlig anderer Mechanik, anderen Spielzielen und einer anderen Art von Spielspaß - wo es da schlechter (oder besser, je nach Ansicht) als WAR sein soll, ist und bleibt mir wohl ewig ein Rätsel. Genauso wie die Eigenart von so einigen Spielern (du bist mit diesem Ton ja nicht allein), eben diesen Standpunkt auf erstaunlich laute/aggressive Weise hinaus zu posaunen.

Daher auch mein Rat an den TE:
Lies dir ein paar der Threads, in Anzahl im sechsstelligen Bereich, durch, schau und lies Reviews, geh auf war-europe.com und andere Communityseiten. Und wenn du feststellst, dass es interessant klingt, mach halt die 50&#8364; locker und probier es aus - die Feststellung, ob es dir gefällt und besonders die Entscheidung, ob es "dein" Spiel ist, kann dir niemand abnehmen; egal was hier gesagt wird.



> Bei diesem grandiosen Spiel kann man über solche Makel hinwegsehen. Dennoch sollte man suboptimale Lösungen nicht vollends durch die rosarote Brille betrachten.


Mein Reden. Nur wenn wir Fehler am Spiel anerkennen und unsere Meinungen *an die Entwickler* weitergeben, wird es sich bessern. Stumpf ein Spiel zu verteidigen resultiert im oben genannten Schokoladeneffekt.


----------



## Tabasco567 (2. Oktober 2008)

nee, 49,95 als open-beta-tester zu bezahlen ist jawohl nur lachhaft. 
(ich spiel einen zeloten, deshalb bin ich masochist genug geworden, es nicht lachhaft zu nennen.)


Welcher VOLLDEPP! stellt abends um neun zur primetime nen neuen 400k-patch on, der auch noch fehlerhaft ist?

welches entwicklerteam fährt einfach die server runter um einen hauptpatch drauf zu packen und gibt weder infos im netz auf der homepage, noch ingame bekannt?


man kann über blizz und über die mmo-abzocke schwadronieren, wie man will - aber blizz hat:

- ein offizielles forum (nix gegen buffed, find eure arbeit echt gut - aber es ist nicht euer job ein hauptforum für so ein blockbuster-spiel zu sein)

- eine ingame-ankündigung, dass der server runtergefahren wird 

- einmal in der woche patch-day

- genug geliefert, dass andere entwickler sich daran orientieren (können); WAR hat weitgehend vieles von WoW übernommen, manches "gute" oder gar "bessere" fehlt (zb. wenn ich in der hauptstadt bin, hab ich haufenweise grauen mülltext im log, den ich nicht mal rausfiltern kann - soll das witzig sein?)

- möglichkeiten eingebaut, dass man auch mit aktueller/etwas älterer hardware flüssig spielen kann (WAR ist nicht crysis - und im vergleich zu GW oder AoC ist WAR ein witz - für 300 euros bekomm ich ne ps3 mit GRAFIK...)


ich werd sicherlich keine 13 euros ausgeben für so einen unfertigen mist!


wer jetzt meint, "jah, dat spiel ist doch noch am anfang, bla, bla, mimimi" - anna futt! WoW gibt es seit jahren und wer davon kopiert, der sollte nicht nur teile der oberfläche und das MONATLICHE BEZAHLSYSTEM kopieren, sondern auch den service. 

gibt es eigentlich gamemaster bei WAR? hab eben(!) die antwort auf eine anfrage vom 29.9 bekommen...


mythic, lass ma stecken!


----------



## Alpp (2. Oktober 2008)

Spitzenspiel das mir sehr viel Spass macht, beide Daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (2. Oktober 2008)

veddel schrieb:


> Es funktioniert wirklich sehr gut. Einzig die Zweihand Tanks a la ironbreaker kann ich noch nciht einordnen. Bisher höre ich von allen anderen Klassen gestöhne wegen denen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher keine Schwarzorks mit Schild ;-)


----------



## Numara (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja mir machts auch noch Spaß mit meinem Gobbo durch die Welt zu streifen und da Stumpn zu moschn hihi


----------



## Shinar (2. Oktober 2008)

Mein kleines FAQ nun auch hier veröffentlicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F: WAR wurde erst gerade released: kann man trotzdem problemlos zugreifen oder sollte man lieber noch etwas warten?
A: Wenn dein Computer den Hardwareanforderungen gerecht wird dann ja. Die Serverstabilität in WAR ist sehr gut. Es gibt noch einige kleinere Bugs, keiner davon ist jedoch besonders schlimm oder macht es unmöglich, Quests abzuschliessen usw.

F: Lohnt es sich von WoW auf WAR umsteigen?
A: Wenn du mit WoW im Moment zufrieden bist eher nicht. Bist du aber etwas gelangweilt oder hast Lust auf etwas Neues, besonders im PvP/RvR Bereich, lohnt es sich auf jedenfall, sich weiter über WAR zu informieren.

F: Gibt es in WAR auch genügend PvE-Content und wird dieser PvE-Only-Spieler zufriedenstellen?

A: Es gibt haufenweise Quests und sie werden euch nicht ausgehen. Es gibt auch sehr interessante Geschichten zu den Quests und es sind nicht immer Töte XY/Sammle XY- Quests. Zuerst muss man sagen, dass man in WAR nicht grinden muss, um an höhere Level heranzukommen, da es genügend Quests gibt und man bei Töte X/Y Quests oft höchstens acht Mobs töten muss, Sammelitems droppen ebenfalls immer.
Auch gibt es in WAR sogenannte Öffentliche Quests, die wirklich Spass machen und man am Ende, mit Mitarbeit + Glück sehr gute Items erhält, man bekommt EP und Einflusspunkte, die man dann auch noch gegen bessere Items eintauschen kann. Diese sind dann eher Grindquests, jedoch macht man sie in grössere Gruppen und unterscheiden sich auch (es gibt wirklich viele davon).
Die ersten Dungeons gibt es ab Level 17+. Interessant für PvE Spieler dürfte auch noch das Buch des Wälzers sein, in dem man Titel, WAR-Geschichten und vieles mehr freischalten und nachlesehn kann.
Da Warhammer mit einem sehr guten PvP/RvR Content punktet, wird es einen PvE-Only Spieler wahrscheindlich kaum zufriedenstellen.

F: Ist es in Warhammer möglich, nur mit RvR zu leveln?
A: Ja! Man bekommt in RvR Kämpfen nicht nur EP, sondern auch Geld und es droppen auch direkt im RvR gute Items. Schlussendlich bekommt man noch sogenannte Rufpunkte (und einen Rufrang), mit dem man dann Items kaufen kann. Zusätzlich gibt es noch PvP-Quests, die einem nochmals EP geben.

F: Ich habe mir einige Screenshots angesehen und konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen - ist WAR wirklich so hässlich?
A: Zuerst einmal muss gesagt werden, dass WAR dem Motto: "Krieg herrscht überall" auf ganzer Linie gerecht wird. WAR ist etwas düsterer als andere MMO's, so sieht man überall verbündete NPC's gegen Gegner kämpfen, man hört Schreie oder man läuft durch nebelbedeckte Wälder. Überall gibt es etwas zu entdecken und die Welt ist detailliert gestaltet. Dies gibt WAR einen grossen Pluspunkt und man findet sich schnell in die von Krieg zerissene Welt ein.
Zur Grafik an sich ist zu sagen, dass sie nicht so schlimm oder hässlich ist wie ihr vielleicht gehört habt! Nach ein paar Minuten denkt man, dass sie ganz ok ist. Nach ein paar Stunden ist man völlig zufrieden. Die Charakterklassen haben alle einen speziellen Stil und Animationen, die auch wirklich zu ihnen passen.


----------



## dirkk1980 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann es langsam nicht mehr lesen wenn Leute schreiben: Denk doch mal an WoW, wie es damals gestartet ist...Ich glaube manche Leute merken es einfach nicht mehr. DAS WAR DAMALS! Wenn eine Firma ein Spiel rausbringt, dann sollten die Fehler von aktuellen Spielen eigentlich nicht nochmal vorkommen! DIE FEHLER SIND DOCH BEKANNT! Da kann man doch nicht als Entschulding meinen: "Aber in WoW damals, da gab es auch nur 10 Tränke, aber damals in WoW war es auch nicht ausbalanciert, etc. Nur mal so am Rande.

Ich will nicht alles schlecht machen, doch das eintönige RvR nervt schon (Ja, ich habe das Glück immer sehr schnell in ein neues Szenario zu kommen). Da hab ich grad von Stufe 10-20 sehr viel Zeit in den BGs investiert. Immer wieder und immer wieder das Gleiche. ES WIRD ÖDE. Und mit Questen reisst man auch nicht viel an XP, bzw. das Questen is langweilig! JETZT FREU ICH MICH SCHON GANZ TOLL DRAUF VON 20-30 wieder wochenlang in den gleichen BGs rumzuhängen nur um aufzusteigen.

Doch warum mach ich denn kein Open PvP? Nunja, eine Burg einzunehmen bring kaum XP und Rufpunkte im Vergleich zu BGs (Zeit/XP-Verhältnis). Weiterhin wird mann dann in nächster Zeit in den nächsten LvL-Bereich kommen. Warum dann Zeit in Open PvP der LoW-Level Bereiche investieren, wenn ich spätre sowieso als Huhn dort ende?

Ich spiele trotzdem weiter, denn ich erwarte mir vom Endcontent mehr. Da hier das Raiden auf Burgen mehr Sinn macht. Ich muss nur ehrlich sagen, dass ich in anderen MMORPGs mehr Zeit am Tag verbracht habe als in WAR, da die BGs einfach nur öde werden nach dem 10. Durchlauf.


UND NUN BITTE ICH UM DIE FLAMES!


----------



## Siccaria (3. Oktober 2008)

dirkk1980 schrieb:


> Ich kann es langsam nicht mehr lesen wenn Leute schreiben: Denk doch mal an WoW, wie es damals gestartet ist...Ich glaube manche Leute merken es einfach nicht mehr. DAS WAR DAMALS! Wenn eine Firma ein Spiel rausbringt, dann sollten die Fehler von aktuellen Spielen eigentlich nicht nochmal vorkommen! DIE FEHLER SIND DOCH BEKANNT! Da kann man doch nicht als Entschulding meinen: "Aber in WoW damals, da gab es auch nur 10 Tränke, aber damals in WoW war es auch nicht ausbalanciert, etc. Nur mal so am Rande.


Wo wir gerade bei diesem damals sind... damals als WoW gestartet ist - da gab es schon Jahrelang Everquest und UO und andre Mmorpgs.
DA WAREN DIE FEHLER AUCH SCHON BEKANNT! (um mal das provokante Caps zu übernehmen)
Das hätte also nicht vorkommen dürfen, trotzdem ist aus WoW ein gutes Spiel geworden. 
Das gleiche haben wir heut mit WAR, werden wir demnächst mit dem nächsten Spiel haben... warum also nicht fair sein und jedem neuen Spiel die ein oder andre Kinderkrankheit zugestehen? Scheint so als käme kein Mmorpg ohne diese Dinge aus.


----------



## makkaal (3. Oktober 2008)

> [...]Ich spiele trotzdem weiter, denn ich erwarte mir vom Endcontent mehr. Da hier das Raiden auf Burgen mehr Sinn macht. Ich muss nur ehrlich sagen, dass ich in anderen MMORPGs mehr Zeit am Tag verbracht habe als in WAR, da die BGs einfach nur öde werden nach dem 10. Durchlauf.
> 
> 
> UND NUN BITTE ICH UM DIE FLAMES!


Einmal davon abgesehen, dass ich dir nicht zustimme, was du über bekannte Fehler sagst...
Ach, was soll's.
Dir ist klar, dass sowohl EQ, UO, WoW, XYZ und WAR nicht einmal ansatzweise ähnlichen Programmiercode haben, oder? Ich habe ein rudimentäres Verständnis davon, wie so etwas aussieht, aber ich weiß, dass die Strings, aus denen die Programme zusammengeschustert werden, verdammt lang sind. Da kann ein einziges falsches Zeichen zum Fehlschlag oder eben Bug führen.
Da die Codes letztlich unterschiedlich aufgebaut sind und unterschiedliche Abhängigkeiten voneinander haben, hast du grundlegend andere Systeme, mit denen die Spiele arbeiten. Nur weil ein ähnlicher Bug auftritt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er aus dem gleichen Grund vorkommt, geschweige denn über die gleiche Maßnahme auszumerzen ist.
Würdest du dich über Designfehler beschweren, könnte ich deine Argumentation nachvollziehen - aber doch bitte nicht bei Bugs.

Zu deiner Aussage, WAR werde öde durch ständige Szenarien.
Nun, so läuft nun mal das Spiel. Entweder, es läuft OpenRvR, was dir vielleicht, je nach Feindstärke, weniger XP/RP bringt als die Szenarien, dafür aber der allgemeinen Spielerschaft bei Erfolg besondere Boni. Mach mal ein Mouseover über die Schlachtfeldziele, dann weißt du, was ich meine.
Zum Endgame wird das nur zunehmen. Wenn du also jetzt schon keinen Spaß mehr am RvR hast, solltest du das Spiel vielleicht wieder bleiben lassen.
Das ist ein ernst- und gutgemeinter Rat, kein Flame.

Und schlussendlich:
Über Flames (und dieser ist keiner, ich stehe nicht auf dieses Zeug) brauchst du dich bei deiner provokanten Art, dich auszudrücken, auch nicht zu wundern. Die Caps und Formulierungen wirken aggressiv.
Ob du das so meinst, lasse ich im Raum stehen - ich gehe erst einmal davon aus, dass der Poster, der sich so ausdrückt, schlichtweg gefrustet ist - nur solltest du dir Gedanken um die Wirkung deiner Aussagen machen, wenn du keine Flames möchtest.


----------



## WARHERO25 (3. Oktober 2008)

Sisloc schrieb:


> grafik ist wirklich ansehnlich.. war in "salzmünd??" mal durch die gassen gegangen.. allein die fischer-ecke ist sowas von detailverliebt.. äpfel und fische in gewebten körben, der blick übers ufer einfach klasse..
> und das ist keine "hauptstadt" oder kriegslager, sondern einfach nur ein questgebiet wie es hunderte gibt.
> hat mich schon gewundert was die da ne arbeit reingesteckt haben.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir volkommen recht die detailverliebtheit zeichnet ein spiel aus und das ist bei war aufjedenfall gegeben. Selbst bei WOW (das ja nun auch schon einige jährchen aufm buckel hat) ist diese detailverliebheit nicht gegeben. Die Grafik ist nicht zu knuddelig noch zu extravagant. Klar fehlen noch die einen oder anderen verbesserungen aber das war bei anderen games auch nicht anders beim release. Im großen und ganzen bin ich Seeehhhrrrr zufrieden. WoW war mir zu item lastig - Guildwars war mir zu PVP lastig - und bei WAR kann ich mir aussuchen worauf ich gerade lust habe.


----------



## Korantisia (3. Oktober 2008)

*So Leute... diese ganzen mimimi reden das WAR ja kein Forum hat oder das WAR noch so viele Bucks hat oda das WAR... ihr wisst was ich meine. Leute...ihr wisst das Spiel gibts nun seit immerhin 2 Wochen ihr könnt doch nicht erwarten das sich GOA nach den anstrengungen mit der open Beta und dem momentanen Stress , den so eine Spiel anfangsphase mit sich bringt, jetzt dahin setzt und anstatt noch ein bischen an dem Spiel zu pfeilen, da ein Forum aufmacht, damit die lieben guten WOW Anhänger ihre ganzen Flames darin veröffentlichen können. An alle Leute die WAR ernsthaft SPIELEN...habt Geduld, sowas kommt mit der Zeit. WAR ist meiner Meinung nach bereits in der Anfangsphase ein sehr gelungenes Spiel und ich denke mir das sich ein Kauf lohnen würde.
An alle die, die jetz meinen mir ihren WOW Flame an den Ar*** zu hängen...ICH BITTE DARUM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## WARHERO25 (3. Oktober 2008)

Korantisia schrieb:


> *So Leute... diese ganzen mimimi reden das WAR ja kein Forum hat oder das WAR noch so viele Bucks hat oda das WAR... ihr wisst was ich meine. Leute...ihr wisst das Spiel gibts nun seit immerhin 2 Wochen ihr könnt doch nicht erwarten das sich GOA nach den anstrengungen mit der open Beta und dem momentanen Stress , den so eine Spiel anfangsphase mit sich bringt, jetzt dahin setzt und anstatt noch ein bischen an dem Spiel zu pfeilen, da ein Forum aufmacht, damit die lieben guten WOW Anhänger ihre ganzen Flames darin veröffentlichen können. An alle Leute die WAR ernsthaft SPIELEN...habt Geduld, sowas kommt mit der Zeit. WAR ist meiner Meinung nach bereits in der Anfangsphase ein sehr gelungenes Spiel und ich denke mir das sich ein Kauf lohnen würde.
> An alle die, die jetz meinen mir ihren WOW Flame an den Ar*** zu hängen...ICH BITTE DARUM
> 
> 
> ...



Gut gebrüllt Tiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niak (3. Oktober 2008)

Korantisia schrieb:


> *So Leute... diese ganzen mimimi reden das WAR ja kein Forum hat oder das WAR noch so viele Bucks hat oda das WAR... ihr wisst was ich meine. Leute...ihr wisst das Spiel gibts nun seit immerhin 2 Wochen ihr könnt doch nicht erwarten das sich GOA nach den anstrengungen mit der open Beta und dem momentanen Stress , den so eine Spiel anfangsphase mit sich bringt, jetzt dahin setzt und anstatt noch ein bischen an dem Spiel zu pfeilen, da ein Forum aufmacht, damit die lieben guten WOW Anhänger ihre ganzen Flames darin veröffentlichen können. An alle Leute die WAR ernsthaft SPIELEN...habt Geduld, sowas kommt mit der Zeit. WAR ist meiner Meinung nach bereits in der Anfangsphase ein sehr gelungenes Spiel und ich denke mir das sich ein Kauf lohnen würde.
> An alle die, die jetz meinen mir ihren WOW Flame an den Ar*** zu hängen...ICH BITTE DARUM
> 
> 
> ...



Schlechtes Argument. Auch wenn es das Spiel erst seit 2 Wochen gibt, hat man ja mit dem Programieren und Planen von War nicht erst vor 2 Wochen angefangen. Sowas hätte man von Anfang an einplanen müssen. Ein Forum gehört einfach zu einem MMOG. Sich da auf eine Seite buffed zu verlassen würde ich schon als dreist bezeichen.


----------



## Nimophelio (3. Oktober 2008)

Hm ich glaub da gibt es so Videos...
So komische Videos über dieses Spiel...
Auf dieser Seite...
Wie hiessen sie noch gleich...
WAR BETA SHOW evtl?
Guck dir die doch an-.-


----------



## WARHERO25 (3. Oktober 2008)

Niak schrieb:


> Schlechtes Argument. Auch wenn es das Spiel erst seit 2 Wochen gibt, hat man ja mit dem Programieren und Planen von War nicht erst vor 2 Wochen angefangen. Sowas hätte man von Anfang an einplanen müssen. Ein Forum gehört einfach zu einem MMOG. Sich da auf eine Seite buffed zu verlassen würde ich schon als dreist bezeichen.



Hum da geb ich recht, einem anspruchvollen MMORPG gehört eim Forum wo man sich austauschen kann aber man steckt halt nicht in den machern und man muss sich mit dem begnügen was da ist. Insbesondere finde ich die buffed COM für sehr unterhaltungsfähig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und auch ab und zu oder des öfteren/manchmal *g* für intelligent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gz2k (3. Oktober 2008)

@TE kurz und bündig:  *WAR macht süchtig* ... noch fragen ?


----------



## Dennis2711 (3. Oktober 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Lieber Dennis,
> 
> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du das Game sicherlich nicht bis die hohen Levels gespielt hast, oder Du hast das Spielprinzip immer nich nicht gerafft! Hier ist Teamspiel gefragt und nicht "ich bin der Oberroxxor Schurke, der alles im BG plättet"
> 
> ...



das ist mir auch klar aber wenn ich mit meinem kummpel der ein feuermagier ist und ich als Hexenjäger keinen Auserkorenen der 2level nidriger ist als wir töten können (und der war auch noch alleine)dann finde ich das schon ein wenig seltsam....


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Oktober 2008)

sljnx schrieb:


> hallo meine freunde,
> 
> ich würde gerne ein paar erste eindrücke von euch  vom spiel bekommen.
> ich selbst habe es noch nich gekauft, da ich mit der vorbestellung von aoc gelernt habe,
> ...


Ich habe kaum kriti. Bisher stört mich nur das ordnungsspieler oft in unterzahl sind.. die beiden server auf denen ich bin. bei denen ist es so.. Zerstörung ist da Immer am verlieren wo ich zerstörung bin^^ und Ordnung ist auf dem Server wo ich Ordnung bin Schwächer.. omg^^

Zudem wartet man als Zerstörung sehr lange teilweise. Zudem ist es auch so das ich auf den 2 Servern mit den Höchsten Warteschlangen bin^^

Weiterhin.. naja mein PC reicht nicht. aber bald habich nen Besseren PC^^


----------



## sTereoType (3. Oktober 2008)

Niak schrieb:


> Schlechtes Argument. Auch wenn es das Spiel erst seit 2 Wochen gibt, hat man ja mit dem Programieren und Planen von War nicht erst vor 2 Wochen angefangen. Sowas hätte man von Anfang an einplanen müssen. Ein Forum gehört einfach zu einem MMOG. Sich da auf eine Seite buffed zu verlassen würde ich schon als dreist bezeichen.


es ist ja nicht nur eine seite. für deutschland sind vorallem 3 communityseiten zuständig wo die leutchen von goa auch regelmäßig reingucken. die liste dazu findest du auf der offiziellen mythic seite, buffed steht da noch nicht mal und trotzdem meldet sich sterni hier. wofür also ein offizielles forum?


----------



## makkaal (3. Oktober 2008)

> das ist mir auch klar aber wenn ich mit meinem kummpel der ein feuermagier ist und ich als Hexenjäger keinen Auserkorenen der 2level nidriger ist als wir töten können (und der war auch noch alleine)dann finde ich das schon ein wenig seltsam....


Wenn zwei Damage-Dealer einen Tank, der zwei Level niedriger ist als sie, nicht plätten, läuft was falsch. Da ich aber mehr als genügend Gegenbeispiele selbst erlebt habe, ist meine Schlussfolgerung simpel:
Er spielte schlicht und ergreifend um Längen besser als ihr, hatte vermutlich noch den einen oder anderen Talisman dabei oder Trank intus oder ist kurz vorher von seinem Gruppenzeloten gebufft worden, der gerade woanders unterwegs war.
Es gibt so unglaublich viele Möglichkeiten, warum das nicht lief. Das letzte, worauf ich in so einer Situation käme, wäre "das Spiel ist voll imba!"
Wie wär's mit "einfach mal verlieren lernen"? Dann war er halt besser, dann müsst ihr halt noch üben!

Was mich aufregt, ist nicht einmal die Beschwerde an sich, sondern vielmehr dieser Unwillen, sich mit eigenen Fehlern auseinander zu setzen, sondern viel lieber auf bequeme Art dem Spiel die Schuld zu geben - bloß weil man selbst unfähig ist, dazu zu lernen.


----------



## dirkk1980 (3. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Einmal davon abgesehen, dass ich dir nicht zustimme, was du über bekannte Fehler sagst...
> Ach, was soll's.
> Dir ist klar, dass sowohl EQ, UO, WoW, XYZ und WAR nicht einmal ansatzweise ähnlichen Programmiercode haben, oder? Ich habe ein rudimentäres Verständnis davon, wie so etwas aussieht, aber ich weiß, dass die Strings, aus denen die Programme zusammengeschustert werden, verdammt lang sind. Da kann ein einziges falsches Zeichen zum Fehlschlag oder eben Bug führen.
> Da die Codes letztlich unterschiedlich aufgebaut sind und unterschiedliche Abhängigkeiten voneinander haben, hast du grundlegend andere Systeme, mit denen die Spiele arbeiten. Nur weil ein ähnlicher Bug auftritt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er aus dem gleichen Grund vorkommt, geschweige denn über die gleiche Maßnahme auszumerzen ist.
> Würdest du dich über Designfehler beschweren, könnte ich deine Argumentation nachvollziehen - aber doch bitte nicht bei Bugs.



Zur Korrektur (ich komme aus dem Berufsfeld): 
1. Ein String ist eine Variable vom Typ "Text" in der Welt der Programmierung.
2. Was du meinst is der Code, Quelltext, etc.
3. Jede Programmiersprache basiert in solchen Fällen auf OOP (Objektorientierte Programmierung). Der einzige Unterschied besteht in den vordefinierten Funktionen/Bibliotheken

Klar hast du recht, dass bei einem Tippfehler im Code ein Bug entsteht, aber ich habe auch nicht von Bugs geredet sondern von, wie du es nennst, Designfehlern. Diese sollte eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen, denn ich setzte bei der Entwicklung von solchen Spielen vorraus, dass eine gewisse Recherche von den Konzeptern durchgeführt wird. Da ist das A und O die Konkurrenz zu analysieren.



makkaal schrieb:


> Zu deiner Aussage, WAR werde öde durch ständige Szenarien.
> Nun, so läuft nun mal das Spiel. Entweder, es läuft OpenRvR, was dir vielleicht, je nach Feindstärke, weniger XP/RP bringt als die Szenarien, dafür aber der allgemeinen Spielerschaft bei Erfolg besondere Boni. Mach mal ein Mouseover über die Schlachtfeldziele, dann weißt du, was ich meine.
> Zum Endgame wird das nur zunehmen. Wenn du also jetzt schon keinen Spaß mehr am RvR hast, solltest du das Spiel vielleicht wieder bleiben lassen.
> Das ist ein ernst- und gutgemeinter Rat, kein Flame.



Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden. Es macht jedenfalls in den T1-T3 Gebieten kein Spass, da man diese sowieso wieder bald verlassen wird. Wieso deshalb unnötig viel Zeit verschwenden? Es fehlt die Motivation. Im T4 wird das anders sein. Da landen irgendwann alle. Dann lohnt es sich auch für RvR Ziele Zeit aufzuwenden. Ich möchte behaupten, dass 75% der Spieler endlich ins T4 wollen und es dort dann richtig krachen lassen.

Ich finde WAR weiterhin nicht schlecht. Werde es auch zocken. Ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen wo, meiner Meinung nach, die großen Schwachstellen liegen.


----------



## Yoll (3. Oktober 2008)

Da man nach so kurzer Zeit eh noch nix sagen kann (siehe AOC, da wars auch spaßig bis lev 55 rum) hier nur ein paar Kritikpunkte:

1.) ein offizielles Forum gehört zu einem gutem Onlinespiel
2.) ein überregionaler Chat sollte Standard sein. Schließlich mag nicht jeder erst zig Foren aufsuchen um Antworten auf seine Fragen zu haben. Ganz davon abgesehn sind überregionale Chats doch auch oft informativ (Gildenwerbung z
3.) In den Schlachtfeldern herrscht leider oft totale unausgewogenheit was Anzahl der Spieler betrifft. Es ist weder toll dauern zu "gewinnen" weil man selbst in totaler Überzahl ist noch ist es toll ständig mit 500:12 (Beispiel) zu verlieren weil 4x so viele Gegenspieler im Schlachtfeld sind.
4.) Warum wird man nach tod & release nicht sofort wiederbelebt? Ich mag nicht 50 sec warten bis ich wieder mitspielen darf. Ich zahl fürs spielen und nicht fürs warten
5.) Was mich nerft ist daß die gute Seite wohl einen Char hat der riesen heftigen Flächenschaden machen kann. Der char hat heute bestimmt 5x unsere gesammte Gruppe gewippt. Atombombe for zeh win? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6.) das Chatsystem ist extrem mies...Absprache in Gruppen absolute Fehlanzeige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten machts Spaß wenn man auf Insta-Klopperei steht. Taktische Spieltiefe hab ich noch nicht gefunden...wobei ich denke das könnte es geben wenn die Leute mehr zusammen spielen und sich besser absprechen könnten.

Grüße
Yoll


----------



## hanspeter007 (3. Oktober 2008)

Kauf dir auf keinen Fall WAR!!!
WAR ist eines der schlechtesten MMOs das ich jemals gespielt hab.

Ich hab das Spiel circa 30 stunden gespielt. Die langweile kam sehr schnell. Es war sehr frustrierend.

Im direkten vergleich ist das Spiel sowohl was pvp als auch was pve angeht deutlich schlechter wie vergleichbare MMOs! 
Auch das von vielen hochgelobte pvp ist net so dolle wie alle sagen. 
Des ganze RvR zeugs ist langweilig und immer gleich. 

Die szenarien sind sind zwar reichlich vorhanden doch sie werden so schnell langweilig weil sie so 
fantasielos aufgebaut sind. 

Naja ich hab den Fehler begangen und ich hoffe dass du ihn nicht begehn wirst.


----------



## Siccaria (3. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> 1.) ein offizielles Forum gehört zu einem gutem Onlinespiel
> 2.) ein überregionaler Chat sollte Standard sein. Schließlich mag nicht jeder erst zig Foren aufsuchen um Antworten auf seine Fragen zu haben. Ganz davon abgesehn sind überregionale Chats doch auch oft informativ (Gildenwerbung z
> 3.) In den Schlachtfeldern herrscht leider oft totale unausgewogenheit was Anzahl der Spieler betrifft. Es ist weder toll dauern zu "gewinnen" weil man selbst in totaler Überzahl ist noch ist es toll ständig mit 500:12 (Beispiel) zu verlieren weil 4x so viele Gegenspieler im Schlachtfeld sind.
> 4.) Warum wird man nach tod & release nicht sofort wiederbelebt? Ich mag nicht 50 sec warten bis ich wieder mitspielen darf. Ich zahl fürs spielen und nicht fürs warten
> ...


1) Wäre nett - aber ehrlich gesagt, ich persönlich vermisse es nicht so sehr. Denke das ist eher Geschmackssache. 
Was könnte ein offiziellen Forum allerdings denn nun konkret fürs Spiel leisten?

2) Auch hier wieder: Ansichtssache. In wow hatte ich den Chat immer aus weil es ansonsten unerträglich war für die Atmo auf einem RP Server. Nein, ich interessier mich nicht für Fussballergebnisse, wer welche Graka neu hat und warum Spieler XY ein Noob ist. Halte den Informationsgehalt da auch eher für begrenzt. Einzig ein Handelschat in der hauptstadt wäre noch eine nette Sache (wenn er denn mal für Handel genutzt würde).

3) Wenn du mit Schlachtfelder Szenarien meinst: nö. Wenn Du die RvR Gebiete meinst: ja. Allerdings hängt das ja davon ab was die Leute nun spielen. Wenn alle sich auf die Zerstörungsseite festlegen müssen... joa, ist unpraktisch. Andrerseits ist in den meisten mmorpgs eine Seite im Übermass vorhanden was überall Probleme mit sich bringt.

4) Was willst du denn? Instant wieder an der gleichen Stelle aufstehen? Da macht das sterben ja keinen Sinn mehr... 

5) Hm... das macht mich jetzt neugierig, von welcher Klasse redest du da? Bist jedenfalls der erste von dem ich sowas höre.  Klingt eher als wärt ihr im Feuerfeld einer Repetierschleuder stehengeblieben?

6) Jede Gruppe hat so viel Absprachen wie die Spieler darin schreiben. Man drückt Enter, schreibt seinen text, drückt nochmal Enter. Eventuell muss man vorm ersten schreiben ein /p oder /g davor hängen. Was willst Du da noch gross vereinfachen?

@ hanspeter:
Seltsamerweise kann ich mit der Aussage 'ich finds langweilig' besser leben da sie zwar subjektiv, aber dennoch nicht falsch ist... im Gegensatz zu dem Post eins drüber. Insofern: hoffe du findest ein Spiel bei dem Du mehr Spass hast.


----------



## Terratec (3. Oktober 2008)

hanspeter007 schrieb:


> Kauf dir auf keinen Fall WAR!!!
> WAR ist eines der schlechtesten MMOs das ich jemals gespielt hab.
> 
> Ich hab das Spiel circa 30 stunden gespielt. Die langweile kam sehr schnell. Es war sehr frustrierend.
> ...


Lange nicht mehr so gelacht...Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (3. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, Doppelpost mal sehen was sich draus machen lässt:
1. 30 Stunden reichen NIEMALS um ein MMO auch nur ansatzweise _gespielt_ zu haben...
2. Worin ist es denn schlechter, was genau macht es denn so schlecht.
3. "Achtung, Achtung ein Geisterfahrer ist auf der Autobahn unterwegs"..."Einer?! Tausende!"
4. Das RvR das ich mir wünsche ist mit einer Gilde, TS usw..und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass du das so noch nicht erlebt hast.
5. Sie sind zumindest fantasievoller aufgebaut als BGs aus "vergleichbaren MMO's"
6. Dein einziger Fehler ist es, ohne Ahnung zu haben über ein Spiel herzuziehen, das die Kritik, die du da äußerst *nicht* verdient hat.
So...Hoffe der Doppelpost ist mir verziehen...


----------



## Elesmer (3. Oktober 2008)

siehe signatur. aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (3. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> siehe signatur. aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.




Naja wenn du meinst ^^

Siehe signatur so seh ich das ^^


----------



## Edgehead (3. Oktober 2008)

ich persönlich würde zwar sagen das man sich war mal anschauen sollte, aber doch lieber noch ein halbes jahr abwarten kann da dann dort sicherlich noch viele wichtige Elemente hinzugefügt werden.
momentan sieht es für mich eher so aus das alle nur questen, was deutlich schlechter umgesetzt wurde als in WoW
es gibt auch noch sehr extreme Unterschiede was die Serverwahl betrifft und das darf bei einem Spiel niemals auftreten, es kann wirklich nicht sein das es Server gibt wo kein PvP betrieben wird(hab gestern ca 4 Stunden gespielt und konnte kein Szenario betreten)bin level 22. Und gerade aus diesem Grund hab ich mir das gekauft.
Also reinschauen sollte man nur vielleicht noch bisschen warten


----------



## Lorghi (3. Oktober 2008)

Also seit auf Talabheim das Rvr so richtig in die Gänge gekommen ist, hab ich den PvP (bzw. RvR) Spass meines Lebens. Wenn hier irgendwer von Langeweile faselt....nun, was soll man dazu sagen? Entweder derjenige hat das Spielprinzip nicht verstanden oder es handelt sich um einen Troll. Und was macht man mit Trollen? Jedenfalls nimmt man sie nicht ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Ich finds schön das man die Szenarien ausschliesslich mit Mitgliedern des eigenen Realm macht. Dadurch haben immer wiederkehrende Flamer bald niemanden mehr, der mit ihnen spielen will


----------

